# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Wynik badania

## aamarioaa@wp.pl

Mam 50 lat .Na prześwietleniu klatki piersiowej na wyniku pisze Aorta piersiowa miażdżycowo wysycona-co to oznacza?

----------


## zacheusz112

Oznacza to, nasilenie zmian miażdżycowych w aorcie,czyli nadmiar blaszki tłuszczowej, spowodowanej nadmiarem cholesterolu,z powodu których mogą wystąpić u Pani zaburzenia krążenia.Należy to leczyć w sposób regularny,tzn.zadbać o prawidłowe ciśnienie oraz leki zmniejszające poziom cholesterolu i trójglicerydów we krwi.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Tomek991

Zadzwoń do specjalisty a nie pytaj się na forum bo to nic nie da.ArtClinique 12 422 10 53 i poprosz o rozmowę z Kardiologiem.

----------

